# my girls home



## lizzydeztic (Mar 15, 2007)

i took two "all living things" cages and made a nice big one. has the capacity to hold 4 rats comfortably, the two cages are the same size when the one of the bottom is laid on its side next to the other standing up so i used those calculations. 

anyway, i just got done cleaning and drying and just put everyone back together, my girls were so excited with their newspaper and i caught a "awwwwwww" virus so i had to take pictures. 









the cage all together









ronny taking a break from shoving newspaper in her tube she loves so dearly.








ronny coming to say hi to everyone. sorry it's a bit blurry.

ronny is the only of the 3 that cooperates well with cameras. it's like she knows what it's all about. look at how she was attracted to it.

thanks for looking. it's a bit bare since i took a break from adding toys for a moment.


----------



## tattered_teddy_bear (Apr 24, 2007)

looks awsome! and they're cuties!


----------



## lizzydeztic (Mar 15, 2007)

thank you


----------



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

very cool! looks great...im sure they love the extra room


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Good idea! I've owned both cages and are great. :3

BUT! From experience, I'd have to say you could _squeeze_ 3 girls in.

It's very good for two, though. :3


----------



## lizzydeztic (Mar 15, 2007)

oh i have three in there i don't know if you can see the albino. i'm not sure if i'll be keeping her for much longer though i'm having a lot of socializing problems with her in the past month. usually she's fine with me and love attention but now all she does is bite. she was a rescue and i'm not sure if i can work any farther with her.


----------

